
In space, no one can hear you kernel panic - pcr910303
https://increment.com/software-architecture/in-space-no-one-can-hear-you-kernel-panic/
======
informatimago
Unless you write it in CL, in which case you get a debugger REPL, and you can
debug it hundred of million of km away.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZK0tW8EhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gZK0tW8EhQ)

